# Pensacola Area



## Hypoxic Unicorn (May 28, 2013)

I'm looking for some fresh water creeks, streams, ponds, etc in the Pensacola area. Can anyone help out with this? Not looking for your "honey hole" or anything, I just want to get back into some fresh water fishing and I have no idea where a place to start would be.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Take some time to study Google earth in whatever general area you want to fish. You may find your own private 

Honey hole. Also go spend a little money at a nearby bait shop and ask about where to go. Then go explore as you fish.
Greg


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you have a boat? If so I launch at Herron Bayou at the intersection of Dog Track Rd and Lillilian Hwy or Swamphouse on Davis Hwy just before crossing the bridge towards Milton. Launch and then explore. I don't know many shore spots. Good luck.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

MGuns said:


> Do you have a boat? If so I launch at Herron Bayou at the intersection of Dog Track Rd and Lillilian Hwy or Swamphouse on Davis Hwy just before crossing the bridge towards Milton. Launch and then explore. I don't know many shore spots. Good luck.


I fish from a kayak.Greg


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Smith's Landing, and Becks is where I go in mainly. Fish everywhere in between. I have yet to go in at swamps, looking forward to checking that stretch out. I also have hit Blackwater river using carpenter parks landing. All have great potential to produce fish.

Fair Winds
Mike
CPO USN (retired)
Ranger 361VS Merc 150


----------

